

Ask HN: Recommend an app to organize design inspirations. - anujkk

I want to store and organize inspirational designs I encounter while browsing web, preferably on my desktop with a backup on cloud. It should have features such as categorization, tags, search etc.<p>Is there any good app(web app,linux desktop app,browser extension) for this?<p>P.S. : I wish evernote was available on linux.
======
dwynings
I know it's not ideal, but Evernote does have a chrome extension for saving
images in the browser
([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pioclpoplcdbaefiha...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pioclpoplcdbaefihamjohnefbikjilc))

If you were on a mac, I'd recommend you check out Sparkbox (
<http://www.icyblaze.com/sparkbox/> )

------
DevAccount
I think this is what Pinterest's goal is, or at least one of them. To help you
organize; try <http://www.pinterest.com>

